# AC:CF Animated Avatar



## gumbyscout (Nov 28, 2008)

So randomly I had the urge to go and make a animated avatar of my animal crossing character walking. So I dropped purple patterns down a "track" and walked along it while using Wiird to get a screen shot of every 15 frames or so. Then I cropped the animation and set the layers to replace (i'm using gimp by the way). I then had to make a grass tile so that I could have something for the character to walk on. I then mapped the tile to a animated sphere, streched it, and then added those animations to every frame of the walking animation. I'm not very satisfied with the results, and I was wondering if anyone know of any way to merge two animtions with the same number of frames, or to add a background to all frames, or how to improve it in any way.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 28, 2008)

I like it.. but if your into editing it more and such , i'd suggest using image ready .. or asking someone to make it for you (*cough * I know a lot about this crap *cough * )

...Yeah.


----------



## gumbyscout (Nov 28, 2008)

Ducky said:
			
		

> I like it.. but if your into editing it more and such , i'd suggest using image ready .. or asking someone to make it for you (*cough * I know a lot about this crap *cough * )
> 
> ...Yeah.


But for someone to make it, i'd need to get cleaner screen captures...The screen shots where too blury so the purple of the patterns on the ground bled into the border of the character. I'd have to send the animation to someone with it having a better color or just send the current one.





 -grass





 -walk


----------



## War (Nov 28, 2008)

Is there really a Majora's Mask in CF? o-o


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 28, 2008)

Ducky said:
			
		

> I like it.. but if your into editing it more and such , i'd suggest using image ready .. or asking someone to make it for you (*cough * I know a lot about this crap *cough * )


What on earth are you're talking about? There isn't much wrong with this avatar, the character's great, he's just fine as he is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And The Gimp seems to have done a decent job; can't pick holes just because it hasn't got Adobe written on it. 

Back on topic: The ground is moving too fast. That's why it looks odd; look at each single step the character takes and compare that to how fast the grass whizzes by. Slow that down a lot (you can change the speed of the sphere you used right?) and I think it'd work. Don't stretch the grass tile, it'd look sharper and a lot clearer at it's proper size (paste 4 together to make a big one if you need a larger tile).

Only other comment would be about the colour of the grass; the character's really bright and colourful, but the grass is a dull blue-grey and it doesn't really go. That one might just be me though.


----------



## gumbyscout (Nov 28, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Is there really a Majora's Mask in CF? o-o
> Yes, you "buy" it with nook points.
> 
> 
> ...


It wouldn't let me choose a revolution speed, and If i mapped it to a cylinder it wouldn't be animated. On top of that, anything it mapped it to would be stretched, it'd probably look better if someone manually mapped it to a cylinder and then spun it.

And the grass is actually that color with the character 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it was overcast and it is fall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Prime (Nov 28, 2008)

The speed of the floor is moving a little fast I think.


----------



## gumbyscout (Nov 28, 2008)

Here's a better walk, this time I used a white background and didn't delete it out...I also turned alpha blending on in Wiird, I think it made the edges less blurry...


----------

